# Laundry Room Renovations



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

This is really a continuation of this project http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/jims-downstairs-bathroom-project-66655/ from 2010. I had to abandon this portion of it to renovate the kitchen and of course, the kids keep me very busy. 

The laundry alcove got hit with a double whammy. Not only was the floor rotted out from the failed dryer exhaust that took out the bathroom floor, but also, the roof leaked down throught the back wall from a valley area that failed. The same contractor that did a lot of half-assed stuff to the bathroom and bedroom addition also put on a new roof while they were here. The house belonged to my inlaws and we bought it from them and, needless to say, they were taken advantage of. 

But all that's ancient history. Moving forward, I will continue to repair and improve. I am in the process of finally taking out all the water damaged drywall and insulation as well as the floor. I also need to replace the washer hookups since that got old and failed. I posted on another thread about that and got some good advice on the fittings and my drain/waste vent system. http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/problematic-compression-fitting-laundry-hookup-183777/ . 

As you can see the washer shutoff is hooked up and a vent has been added to the washer drain trap. I teed the laundry vent into the vent pipe I installed in the attic for the bath tub. I had to cut an access hole in the bathroom ceiling to make that happen. I am planning on framing the bigger part of that patch using vinal trim to give me easier access in the future. I'll have to see how that looks. If I, or my wife hate it, I can still tape and mud it in. 

Anyway, my washer and dryer have been in the basement for the past three years and I'm hoping to finally get them back upstairs by the end of summer. I plan to reuse one or two of the old kitchen cabinets for storage. There were two long shelves there before.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

More pics.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

And these are the rest of the pictures I have for now. More to follow.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I was pleased to see your last picture --with a proper vent for the washer drain---

Good work----keep the pictures coming---Mike----


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

*Finish floor or hang cabinets first.*

I'v made slow progress from the point of these last pictures. The two things I have left to do here is finish the floor including replacing a small section of sub floor, underlayment and vinyl tiles. I also am planning to hang a couple of repurposed cabinets from my kitchen. I'd really like to hang the cabinets next but am wondering if I should progress on the floor first. Any thoughts? Or doesn't it matter that much? 

Progress pictures coming soon.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Floor is usually about the last thing before trim---that cabinet could be installed at any time--

It does not matter---often getting the room functional is first priority--


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Made more progress. It's been real slow going. I was thinking about just posting all the pictures when I got done but figured they may get jumbled. Here are some wall pics.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

This is one of the damaged sections of floor I need to replace. I was trying to be careful in cutting with the reciprocal saw but managed to cut into one of my water supply pipes and and had to repair it with a coupling. I switched to the circular saw with a 3/4 depth set after that.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Finished taping the joints on the wall and ceiling.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Finish coat of paint. I have this type of 220 for this area. I don't use 220 at all but am wondering if this plug is outdated. Should I buy the other type now that I have it apart in the event I do want to use an electric dryer some day. Or is it really just personal choice?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Jim--a tip on cutting with a Saws All----install the blade UPSIDE DOWN--

Lay the saw on its back--turn it on and rock up the handle----

You will be able to make shallow cuts--safely--without clipping wires or pipes.---try it---


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Well--you posted up a stack of pictures while I was typing---looks good--Mike---


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Mike, mine looks like this one with the 4 way option. I'll try it on it's back.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've got one or two just like that---the blade is upside down most of the time---try it,you'll like it----


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I can smell victory. The end is near. This is the last section of bad floor that had to be torn out and replaced. When this addition was built, the builders put a 1 x 12 section across the threshold between the two structures. This of course bowed and moved over the years. My solution was to extend the replacement flooring over this area. I had to chisel a small corner of one the the cinder blocks showing to make the new floor lay flat. All the floor is glued and screwed down now. The only thing left to do on the floor now is remove the last of the stuck on vinyl, staple down the uunderlayment and stick on the vinyl tiles I bought years ago and stored in my bedroom.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

These two cabinets came out of the kitchen when I renovated it. They have been stored in the garage. The larger one needed to be partially rebuilt. I used French cleats at the suggestion of somebody on this site. That made hanging the cabinets much simpler. I hope to finish with the cabinets tomorrow. There is a cutout for the dryer vent in the back of the left cabinet. I will cut the hole in the bottom for the other end of the vent. I plan to hide the part of the vent inside the cabinet somehow. I could have moved the vent, but that really is the best place for it where it exits to the outside.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Just a few more cabinet pictures. The romex is for under cabinet lighting. I think I'll just use some basic GE fluorescent tube lights here. Some with a switch so I have the option to turn them on and off. This cable is wired into the junction box for the ceiling light which is controlled by the switch on the left.


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks good!

--Chris


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

slow progress continues on the laundry room. I bought these GE under cabinet lights and just a simple globe light from HD. I have to get some conduit for the exposed romex. That leaves the underlayment, the vinyl tiles to finish the floor. Also need to install the 220 outlet I bought.


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

Jim F said:


> This is one of the damaged sections of floor I need to replace. I was trying to be careful in cutting with the reciprocal saw but managed to cut into one of my water supply pipes and and had to repair it with a coupling. I switched to the circular saw with a 3/4 depth set after that.


A jigsaw or even better an oscillating saw works wonders.

--Chris


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

ChrisDIY said:


> A jigsaw or even better an oscillating saw works wonders.
> 
> --Chris


I used the oscillating saw to undercut for the underlayment. Thanks for the tip and for following.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought one of these 220v 30 amp receptacles from HD in an open box. That should have been my first warning. It was defective and obviously returned by another customer who tried it and partially assembled it. So finally mounted this one after a return trip for an exchange.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I got the underlayment fitted in installed. I wanted to get the field tiles down so the underlayment wouldn't get walked on so sort of rushed through in without centering. The whole thing is at a slight angle now and I know it will drive me nuts every time I look at it so these are coming up with the heat gun and being reentered properly. 

Has anybody ever reused these self stick tiles after pulling them Up? I have enough extras so I can use new but thinking I may need them for future replacement pieces. Maybe I can use the used ones under the washer and dryer?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

More progress pictures. I did finish the floor quite a while ago. I recently put the molding back in place. I have to paint the old cabinets yet. I hate painting. That could actually wait. The alcove is ready for the washer and dryer to come up out of the basement. The only thing is they both need repairs and the basement is the better place to do those because there is more room.

Pretty minor as far as the washer is concerned. The belt slipped off and the anti-siphon hose sprung a leak. I think one thing caused the other. The belt has visible damage but went back on and is perfectly functional. The hose got temporarily fixed with gorilla tape but I'm looking to put in a splice to make sure it doesn't leak again. I ordered a new belt which I need to put on and I'll keep the old belt as a spare since it still works. See this thread. http://www.diychatroom.com/f47/leaking-anti-siphon-hose-203226/ The dryer is another issue to be continued.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

The dryer started out with this http://www.diychatroom.com/f47/dryer-drum-conundrum-195553/. I got busy and didn't get the new seal on and the noise went away but in the meantime the drum scraped against the rear bulkhead and wore a big hole into it. 

So I ordered a new bulkhead for $97.00. Ironically Sears had the best price on this by far and free shipping. The rep I chatted with on their site knocked of 7 more dollars. 

So now I'm in the middle of replacing the bulkhead. The new bulkhead is now in place. What is left to do is replace the rear drum seal again. I also bought a new front felt seal. I didn't find any videos that dealt with replacing a bulkhead but did find a couple that dealt with individual replacements. I could not figure out how to get the assembly off for example but did find a video fro that. Basically, I just took a bunch of pictures so I could get it all back together again. Here are a few of them.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Near complete. I returned all the floor trim, put a finished border around the access panel for my tub and shower. Painted the doors and cabinets.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Finished! Moved the washer and dryer up from the basement two days ago (Monday). No more lugging laundry up and down the basement stairs after four years. The washer was the worst, very heavy. My son and I struggled to get it up the stairs even with the forearm straps. 

The washer got some rust spots from sitting in the damp basement all these years. I spot painted the cabinet in places. I have one foot that rusted so bad I can no longer level it and had to stick a wood shim under it. I'll be replacing them both within the next few years, but only after they get to the point that I can no longer repair them for a reasonable cost.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

The under cabinet lights add a lot of light to the work area. There are bi fold doors that go on the front but we are still debating whether or not we want to re-install them. If I do any other modifications it will be to hide the vent pipe. I am also thinking about putting in a counter top. If I do I may add the pictures but for now I'm calling this project done.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking good ,Jim----


----------

